# 200 acres Monroe County



## HenryHunter (Jul 3, 2017)

We have 1 opening for the 2017/2018 hunting season. The property is located 5 miles east of Forsyth. Most of the property was clearcut this year but all hardwood bottoms were left. With all of the rain, the trees are growing  quickly. Message me if interested. $450


----------



## HenryHunter (Jul 4, 2017)

Full for the 2017/2018 hunting season pending payment


----------

